# Independent Fisheries Southern Highlands



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

IFSH is now operational; visit us at:

https://www.ifsh.com.au/

Founded to meet a growing need for fisheries management in the Southern Highlands, we are a small business here to assist the community in preserving and improving the health of our local waterways and improving fishing in the Southern Highlands.

We're committed to:
1. Reducing ecological strain upon native fish stocks
2. Shifting local seafood consumed toward sustainable freshwater Australian fish stocks.
3. Creating an example fishery model for Australia by taking advantage of non-native species.

Tags: fishing, trout, rainbow trout, brown trout, redfin, carp, fishing southern highlands, trout fishing southern highlands, fish farm southern highlands, yabbying, yabbies, southern highlands, bowral, berrima, robertson, fish stocking southern highlands, crayfish, bass, australian bass, australian bass southern highlands


----------

